
Visualizing technological inventions using text mining - BLP4YC
https://blog.researchly.app/posts/Visualizing-technological-inventions-using-text-mining/
======
BLP4YC
This post shows how textual information about technological inventions can be
used to visualize those inventions (what they can do, how they are related
etc.)

It is based on an app that I am working on (see this post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22847429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22847429))

